# That Unique Smell That is the Philippines



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Arriving into NAIA Term 1 on Saturday, my brain knew exactly where we were as we exited the plane, and even moreso once outside, as we were greeted with that very unique smell that is the Philippines, especially Manila. I've never encountered it in my other world travels, although some others have their own...that unique odor of grease, diesel, dirt, the burning "something", mildew , trash, and a host of other contributors that reminded me of exactly where I was and now am. I don't recall it in Boracay, Puerto P., Iba, or maybe Subic (?), but have in some other dense, congested areas. For sure, once it's imprinted on your brain housing group, you never forget it. Been gone 3 yrs this time, but the imprint never leaves and I notice my clothes smell the same when I go back home, requiring a good wash, sometimes two. My point and question in all this for so many who do Not live in metro-Manila, is whether or not that scent lingers and exists everywhere out there, whether from burning rice paddies and such added on, or is it just more unique to the metro areas of the PI ? Looking forward to getting down to Subic again sometime soon I hope. and hoping it's surely different.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I think we all notice that odor in Manila and surrounding areas there. It is due to the extreme filth and grime of having so many millions of people in such a small land mass without proper sanitation. You're right, it is an odor one never forgets without a doubt. It does not exist other places that I have been in the country. It seems to be unequally Manila. Maybe it is in Cebu also as it is a large and crowded areas as well. 

Subic Bay is to me a great place if on base. Good food, hotels, stores, and great lifestyle. Outside the base in Olongapo is good for some shopping and a few restaurants but on the old base it is or can be a good place to live.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Jet. Yep, that same smell is prevalent up here in Caloocan City, especially Bagong Silang, for same reasons you note, and I'd add to that the heavy scent of varnish or oil based paints, etc. Another question....I notice the laundry soaps in laws buy are very heavy in perfumes I guess. Are there available more of the cleaner "clear" no additives detergents avail or is that something I should bring over in bulk at some point? I know some of it is to hide the other odors from hang dry in the same air I've mentioned, but just wondering. Now that retirement beckons, even part time, I'm trying to actually plan some stuf in my head vice winging it, and eventually make a list. I'm guessing the Costco like store has some of that type thing here.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

whenever I land in tbe Philippines the whole country lights a bonfire to welcome me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Thanks Jet. Yep, that same smell is prevalent up here in Caloocan City, especially Bagong Silang, for same reasons you note, and I'd add to that the heavy scent of varnish or oil based paints, etc. Another question....I notice the laundry soaps in laws buy are very heavy in perfumes I guess. Are there available more of the cleaner "clear" no additives detergents avail or is that something I should bring over in bulk at some point? I know some of it is to hide the other odors from hang dry in the same air I've mentioned, but just wondering. Now that retirement beckons, even part time, I'm trying to actually plan some stuf in my head vice winging it, and eventually make a list. I'm guessing the Costco like store has some of that type thing here.


I've never thought about different soaps. Tide is available and would guess others we are use to back home.
Hypermart - owned by SM Corp may have other soaps as well as the Puregold stores. My wife or kids buy the soap but I never give it a thought as the clothes are always kept clean.
Another place to find good stuff from home are the duty free stores at Clark airbase in Angeles and also the old Navy base at Subic Bay if you want to get outa Manila for a day or so.



Jet..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

It reminds me of the State Fair of Texas smell... a mix of fried food, sugar, exhaust fumes & piss. Oddly pleasant... ha ha. I think the smell just triggers the memories of all the fun (in both places)


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> It reminds me of the State Fair of Texas smell... a mix of fried food, sugar, exhaust fumes & piss. Oddly pleasant... ha ha. I think the smell just triggers the memories of all the fun (in both places)


Ha ha! That's for sure.....Fun times all around. Somehow I was able to separate the barn animals smell from the rest of the midway at our County Fair, but for sure there are some similarities. We just did the WA state fair before moving to Okinawa and it does have it's own unique scent.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> Arriving into NAIA Term 1 on Saturday, my brain knew exactly where we were as we exited the plane, and even moreso once outside, as we were greeted with that very unique smell that is the Philippines, especially Manila. I've never encountered it in my other world travels, although some others have their own...that unique odor of grease, diesel, dirt, the burning "something", mildew , trash, and a host of other contributors that reminded me of exactly where I was and now am. I don't recall it in Boracay, Puerto P., Iba, or maybe Subic (?), but have in some other dense, congested areas. For sure, once it's imprinted on your brain housing group, you never forget it. Been gone 3 yrs this time, but the imprint never leaves and I notice my clothes smell the same when I go back home, requiring a good wash, sometimes two. My point and question in all this for so many who do Not live in metro-Manila, is whether or not that scent lingers and exists everywhere out there, whether from burning rice paddies and such added on, or is it just more unique to the metro areas of the PI ? Looking forward to getting down to Subic again sometime soon I hope. and hoping it's surely different.


Manila definitely has it's own smell. I'm sure they could blindfold most of us stick us in manila and we would know excactly where we are.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Even if you can't see it you know when you are close to a river.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Philippine citizens can afford to burn charcoal only so it's the smell of charcoal, it's bad in the crowded provincial area's. Will PM you the most effective detergent for the clothes and also the dishes, both are not US branded items.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks....I'm settling in again after gone so many yrs. (3).... used to be coming 3x per year that it did not even impact my thoughts as was simply used to "it is what it is". Took a few days, but settled back into the rhythm that is Bagong Silang (though not for long!) Just wish had more time to go out down your way and to Subic, etc, but didn't think good idea to take off 2 weeks at "new job" though I'm not new by any means. Day trips here are looonnnggg to get there and back anywhere here. Will plan the next trip to solely be to Go Places and meet some folks, scout out some areas to try out as rentals first in a yr or so. So....Next time. Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Philippine citizens can afford to burn charcoal only so it's the smell of charcoal, it's bad in the crowded provincial area's. Will PM you the most effective detergent for the clothes and also the dishes, both are not US branded items.


Actually my wife was making fun of one of her cousins because they cook on wood. Poor people cook on wood because they cannot afford charcoal. Which is funny to me because I think my wife's family burns charcoal because they are too poor to pay for gas. It is all perspective


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> Actually my wife was making fun of one of her cousins because they cook on wood. Poor people cook on wood because they cannot afford charcoal. Which is funny to me because I think my wife's family burns charcoal because they are too poor to pay for gas. It is all perspective


Yeah, see that exactly here in Bagong Silang on the same sidewalk or houses side by side, one (us} with gas, next door charcoal and two doors down wood inside an old coffee can stove. My teen son need come here next yr and then truly appreciate how good he has it in the U.S. ....as you said, all perspective. So many Americans have no clue just how good they have it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cooking fuels for the poor or cheap skates*



Tukaram said:


> Actually my wife was making fun of one of her cousins because they cook on wood. Poor people cook on wood because they cannot afford charcoal. Which is funny to me because I think my wife's family burns charcoal because they are too poor to pay for gas. It is all perspective


Usually they burn with wood when cooking very large pots or for events but yes if the wood is free they use it, my neighbors and in-laws will use what ever they won't have to pay for but Charcoal is real cheap 5 peso's will handle cooking the rice and dinner. 

Brother in-law sells charcoal next door and he dumps the powder in his back yard so his back yard is starting to spill into our yard.

To say they don't have any money is a stretch because they all have friends, contacts and other in-laws the in-laws and neighbors are one big gang and the whole idea is to get you to feel pity for them, I'll bet they get out and party more then most of us do, I know they do, I've seen them in action.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

A somewhat nasty charcoal and wood burning haze is settling over the little valley I'm locked into right now. Getting worse by the minute here at "dinner time". Glad I got my workout in earlier! A few more San Mig Lights this evening and I'll forget all about the smell. Next trip will be all over Except up here. Just watching the day to day here, the mindless afternoon GMA show with men in wigs, all kinds of canned sounds and some constantly laughing clown(?) and people glued to That, along with the simply surviving day to day...no wonder people are stuck here.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> ... and some constantly laughing clown(?) ....


I hate that laughing clown (or whatever it is). I've never watched the show and don't intend to but when laughing "thing" does it's "thing", I wanna bang my head on the counter top.

That's about 73 times an hour from my latest count. :heh:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Locally programing*



UltraFJ40 said:


> I hate that laughing clown (or whatever it is). I've never watched the show and don't intend to but when laughing "thing" does it's "thing", I wanna bang my head on the counter top.
> 
> That's about 73 times an hour from my latest count. :heh:


We have two more TV's and if I can't get my wife to change the channel (never can) I'll move to another room, I don't have cable and watch either channel 9, CNN Chanel has the news and other English related programs, so does channel 21 and 25, also channel 4.

I think the shows with the laughing clown... but I'm not sure is the big show or Al-Dubb, I can handle the Al-Dubb skit but the big show gives me a big headache, similar to the boring, agonizing drama's, same actors rehashed over and over again and commercial breaks have the same stars, I'd like to call them "B" actors. uke:


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

And so it's clear I'm not bashing here, US has lot of useless TV as well....Soap Operas come to mind!....that people "escape" to or in every day. I recall my mom watching a couple every day and it was like someone pulling my fingernails! ...and we weren't living poorly. Those half hour horrible TV shows seemed to last hours vice 30 mins. I'm just someone gets antsy and can't just sit doing mindless nothing, which seems Sometimes to be a pastime here of sorts. I've told my wife next yr, if/when we come for Christmas, going to be 10 days down from Oki with only 3 of it spent here. Going to go other places and actually enjoy the trip. This morning it's battling boom boxes, karaoke singers and the occasional triangle firework blowing up to start my day. Could it possibly get Any better?! LOL. And I am saying all this with a smile on my face, And at least the choice of music is excellent. I will say Caloocan area has seen Massive improvements in streets, street lights, etc since last here. Just wish there was a way to clean up the garbage. Merry Christmas Y'all.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you too Nickleback.

Thanks for the thoughts, but you really do need some Banda music from "Mejico" to make things right again.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> We have two more TV's and if I can't get my wife to change the channel (never can) I'll move to another room, I don't have cable and watch either channel 9, CNN Chanel has the news and other English related programs, so does channel 21 and 25, also channel 4.
> 
> I think the shows with the laughing clown... but I'm not sure is the big show or Al-Dubb, I can handle the Al-Dubb skit but the big show gives me a big headache, similar to the boring, agonizing drama's, same actors rehashed over and over again and commercial breaks have the same stars, I'd like to call them "B" actors. uke:


It's been nearly a decade since I've watched TV in our living room. (CR, PI or the US).

My wife has finagled it so that GMA or TFC is always on. I just go to the garage and enjoy my peace as there's no laughing clown or karaoke in there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> And so it's clear I'm not bashing here, US has lot of useless TV as well....Soap Operas come to mind!....that people "escape" to or in every day. I recall my mom watching a couple every day and it was like someone pulling my fingernails! ...and we weren't living poorly. Those half hour horrible TV shows seemed to last hours vice 30 mins. I'm just someone gets antsy and can't just sit doing mindless nothing, which seems Sometimes to be a pastime here of sorts. I've told my wife next yr, if/when we come for Christmas, going to be 10 days down from Oki with only 3 of it spent here. Going to go other places and actually enjoy the trip. This morning it's battling boom boxes, karaoke singers and the occasional triangle firework blowing up to start my day. Could it possibly get Any better?! LOL. And I am saying all this with a smile on my face, And at least the choice of music is excellent. I will say Caloocan area has seen Massive improvements in streets, street lights, etc since last here. Just wish there was a way to clean up the garbage. Merry Christmas Y'all.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Darn, and here I was gonna issue you an infraction for Trolling! Hahaha. I agree with you here and the other posts thus far. I too can not stand the local TV programming and to me would be better suited for the old Romper Room elementary or pre-school TV show from the early 1960's. For me, watching TV in the front room is out unless I'm the only one at home. Other than that I am isolated and insulated from the Three Stooges sound effects and immature programming. Nice part is my kids are learning to spend time away from that junk TV and in here with me where they learn a bit and can even use what they learn in school. I think I'd wind up in the loony bin if I had to endure the local TV shows as well as the noise of the same quality that is supplied by {Adult?} neighbors on the street outside..
> ...


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I like it Jet! I'll have to stash that idea away in my future "survival tool box" if end up living out in town. However, likely I'll take your advice on Subic, with only other logical place for us being Laguna, or an outside shot being Baguio....just don't like the isolation road up there and the "Russian" roulette every time on a bus on the mountain death trap. I'm finally, best as can, settling into the rhythm of life here as I usually do wherever I happen to lay my head for any time, but the long term chaos ain't for me. We went back out into the last minute xmas shopping chaos today up here in Caloocan north around a Pure Gold center and lawdy!...THAT was craziness. We walked into Pure Gold and walked right back out when saw lines to check out and apparently little room to move. We did much better at SM supermarket next door, but there it's amazing how many people have No shame about line breaking ...luckily SM was policing that pretty well and sending to the back of line despite all their lies about their other partner was just up front there. Lol. Maybe it's my Marine days, but I'm a stickler for rules of get in line like everyone else! That's One thing I appreciate most up in Japan is the DISCIPLINE of that society.
Y'all have a good one!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> I like it Jet! I'll have to stash that idea away in my future "survival tool box" if end up living out in town. However, likely I'll take your advice on Subic, with only other logical place for us being Laguna, or an outside shot being Baguio....just don't like the isolation road up there and the "Russian" roulette every time on a bus on the mountain death trap. I'm finally, best as can, settling into the rhythm of life here as I usually do wherever I happen to lay my head for any time, but the long term chaos ain't for me. We went back out into the last minute xmas shopping chaos today up here in Caloocan north around a Pure Gold center and lawdy!...THAT was craziness. We walked into Pure Gold and walked right back out when saw lines to check out and apparently little room to move. We did much better at SM supermarket next door, but there it's amazing how many people have No shame about line breaking ...luckily SM was policing that pretty well and sending to the back of line despite all their lies about their other partner was just up front there. Lol. Maybe it's my Marine days, but I'm a stickler for rules of get in line like everyone else! That's One thing I appreciate most up in Japan is the DISCIPLINE of that society.
> Y'all have a good one!


I'm with you. That old road going to and from Baguio is treacherous. The drivers of even the big rigs and buses simply do not have the training, skill, or self discipline to safely run those roads.
Most all large vehicles such as semi's and buses are stick shift. These guys will make a shift going down a grade which they should never do. All they have to do is miss a gear and they have a runaway. Also, those same vehicles use air pressure for brakes. I've been on those busses on that road and many drivers use the airbrakes too much too often and run their air pressure down dangerously low. No air = no brakes. That's not to even mention riding the brakes when going too fast for the grade. Overheat those brakes and again, you have a runaway.
Anyway you look at it, and no matter what you are driving; that road is deadly due to the other drivers that should not be on the road at all.

With the shopping, it's not too bad where we live. Haven't been to a mall in several days but the local stores have plenty of business but not nutzoid like you have found.

I Think you'll like Subic and find that it is an oasis in a sea almost insanity. Prices on base are a bit high overall but restaurants have great food and service as well as good modern stores that carry a lot of stuff from home.
Barangay Barretto just outside the base and over the hill is less expensive on rentals but again, it is offbase.



Jet


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> I found a cure for the loud boom boxes and karaoke players. When it gets too loud for too long or too late at night, I use powerful speakers and crank up (outside) an endless loop of jet fighters taking of with full afterburners on. When they file a complaint with the Barangay Police, I simply tell them that I worked for the airlines and jets are "music" to my ears. They like junk music and I like jets. It's nice cause I can win every time---my fighter jets are much louder than their karaoke and they can't hear their music. Hehehe..
> Jet Lag:becky:


PMSL, classic! 

Mind you, I can see the irony of the boom box stuff... I was around 6/7 when Elvis first charted here in the UK and my dad (who was late 40s at the time) loathed him and his music calling it "noise" or "jungle music". In my twenties I would drive in the locality with my windows down and the car radio cranked up to maximum (my wife at the time likened it to a "disco driving down the street"). By the time I was in my late twenties punk hit big in the UK, which I loathed and I heard myself uttering my dad's famous words he used to describe Elvis! ;-)

Here the music starts on Friday nights and continues overnight throughout the weekend until late Sunday night. I live in a semi-rural area so sound travels and the source is at least 1km away. Fortunately, the air-con drowns the sound in the bedroom.

But coming back to the quality of the TV it's amazingly banal - vaguely amusing in very small doses but mind-numbing long term. There seems to be a total dearth of cultural and educational local programming and alongside a decent cup of tea (with cow's milk), the TV and radio output of the BBC are what I miss most about living here. Here in Koronadal we subscribe to Marbel Cable - at present analogue, but we're due for the digital upgrade (should have been done Tuesday or Wednesday but looks like next week now). That will give us BBC World Service, DW (Deutsche Welle) and France 24 which are far better than the offerings available right now, but I still miss quality entertainment. Anyway to help bridge the gap, I almost filled a 3TB hard drive in the UK with a stack of films and decent TV (although it's hard to get my other half to watch the latter).

Ah well, we're off to see "Beauty and the Bestie" at the local cinema in an hour or so. That should earn me some brownie points to choose what we watch on TV later.

Have a peaceful Christmas and a happy and healthy New Year.

Alan


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Now that it's Christmas Day, the really bad karaoke wars have begun! Thankful for my early Christmas gift of Bose QE15 head phones! ....Perfect.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Now that it's Christmas Day, the really bad karaoke wars have begun! Thankful for my early Christmas gift of Bose QE15 head phones! ....Perfect.


Same here at our place with the Videoke. Not a problem though as I have the F-18 Hornets on the flight line and ready for a 10pm after burner flight or two to silence the drunks and the music..


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, the wonderful aroma of burning "everything" this fine post-Christmas morning! Last night was the aroma of burning plastic with dinner. The good news today is that our son will be Baptized this morning at 11 am. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Burning plasitic, diapers*



Nickleback99 said:


> Ahhhhhh, the wonderful aroma of burning "everything" this fine post-Christmas morning! Last night was the aroma of burning plastic with dinner. The good news today is that our son will be Baptized this morning at 11 am. Have a great day everyone!


They light the charcoal plastic bag and all, and most yards burn their trash, diapers, plastics, sandals, you can get used to the aroma .... NOT!

I have plastic burn wars with my neighbors and in-laws, I try to adjust for the wind just right so they get the full effect because we are hit every single day, several times a day and recently I'm tired of waking up to choking smoke so I close the windows at night. :eyebrows:

Wife has the Karaoke way up and she was singing and sure enough the neighbors were standing off to the side of the gate thinking there was some sort of party happening, waiting for some sort of invite (they never invite us to their family happenings), we've stopped that nonsense but they still don't get it. :evil:


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> They light the charcoal plastic bag and all, and most yards burn their trash, diapers, plastics, sandals, you can get used to the aroma .... NOT!
> 
> I have plastic burn wars with my neighbors and in-laws, I try to adjust for the wind just right so they get the full effect because we are hit every single day, several times a day and recently I'm tired of waking up to choking smoke so I close the windows at night. :eyebrows:
> 
> Wife has the Karaoke way up and she was singing and sure enough the neighbors were standing off to the side of the gate thinking there was some sort of party happening, waiting for some sort of invite (they never invite us to their family happenings), we've stopped that nonsense but they still don't get it. :evil:


This is the problem in the Philippines a lot of the time,they just don't get it.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Unfortunately, it seems they do not have an actual garbage collection program here, at least one that functions well. I'm not sure how much difference it would make if they did, because it's just easier to throw your trash on the ground (way too much of that up here in Caloocan) or I guess burn it, but then again, the current method is a mind set. I noticed same at the really nice malls up here in Fairview...no trash cans in the main parts of the mall, just in the restaurants and a very small one in the bathroom. The sad thing about the burn is that I got covered up by that mess in Iraq and A'stan, then notices about all the damage we may have sustained breathing it, etc, which included computers and associated heavy metals, etc (China anyone?!) Then after that I start getting notices from Uncle Sam and the USMC that when I was at Lejeune waaayyy back in early to mid 80's, we were drinking water polluted significantly with benzene and other similar chemicals. Ain't life grand? I think that was my "notice" to start enjoying life, because all the leukemias and lymphomas, etc are just any given day away. Anyway, I don't see how mother nature survives here, but then again, Mother Nature ALWAYS Wins, it's the species that goes away.....same as Father Time is Still undefeated.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Garbage collection non-existant*



Nickleback99 said:


> Unfortunately, it seems they do not have an actual garbage collection program here, at least one that functions well. I'm not sure how much difference it would make if they did, because it's just easier to throw your trash on the ground (way too much of that up here in Caloocan) or I guess burn it, but then again, the current method is a mind set. I noticed same at the really nice malls up here in Fairview...no trash cans in the main parts of the mall, just in the restaurants and a very small one in the bathroom. The sad thing about the burn is that I got covered up by that mess in Iraq and A'stan, then notices about all the damage we may have sustained breathing it, etc, which included computers and associated heavy metals, etc (China anyone?!) Then after that I start getting notices from Uncle Sam and the USMC that when I was at Lejeune waaayyy back in early to mid 80's, we were drinking water polluted significantly with benzene and other similar chemicals. Ain't life grand? I think that was my "notice" to start enjoying life, because all the leukemias and lymphomas, etc are just any given day away. Anyway, I don't see how mother nature survives here, but then again, Mother Nature ALWAYS Wins, it's the species that goes away.....same as Father Time is Still undefeated.


There is a garbage truck that comes by I think once a week but it's more like once a month and there's no warning so if you are hanging out in the streets you'll be able to get your garbage tossed if not wait till next month and no particular day or schedule so the debris adds up, that's the main the problem and the truck is over filled most of the time, I know I watched them several times stop their truck to go back and pick up the trash it was stacked a couple feet over the inside, these guys also hit the internet cable line's...ugh.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> Unfortunately, it seems they do not have an actual garbage collection program here, at least one that functions well. I'm not sure how much difference it would make if they did, because it's just easier to throw your trash on the ground (way too much of that up here in Caloocan) or I guess burn it, but then again, the current method is a mind set. I noticed same at the really nice malls up here in Fairview...no trash cans in the main parts of the mall, just in the restaurants and a very small one in the bathroom. The sad thing about the burn is that I got covered up by that mess in Iraq and A'stan, then notices about all the damage we may have sustained breathing it, etc, which included computers and associated heavy metals, etc (China anyone?!) Then after that I start getting notices from Uncle Sam and the USMC that when I was at Lejeune waaayyy back in early to mid 80's, we were drinking water polluted significantly with benzene and other similar chemicals. Ain't life grand? I think that was my "notice" to start enjoying life, because all the leukemias and lymphomas, etc are just any given day away. Anyway, I don't see how mother nature survives here, but then again, Mother Nature ALWAYS Wins, it's the species that goes away.....same as Father Time is Still undefeated.


I can definitely confirm that there are garbage trucks, at least in Davao. One drove into the back of my rental car....!!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

When I lived in Iloilo proper (Mandurriao) we had trash pickup. Out here where we live now, about 20 km out of town... not at all. We burn everything.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure each municipality if different, but I'm mostly speaking to Caloocan City. Seems hit or miss and it's a big truck and all hand loaded. Not sure What they do with it once gotten. Need to let U.S. Waste Management in here and pay 'em to make a plan....I know, pipe dreams....not gonna happen.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure each municipality if different, but I'm mostly speaking to Caloocan City. Seems hit or miss and it's a big truck and all hand loaded. Not sure What they do with it once gotten. Need to let U.S. Waste Management in here and pay 'em to make a plan....I know, pipe dreams....not gonna happen.


One of the big tourist hits in Manila was a taxi ride through smokey mountain. Something like 50,000 people lived on it and sorted garbage. When we drove through there was a garbage truck upending with a crowd of people around it. I don't think any of the garbage was reaching the ground. The amazing thing was watching the school children leaving to go to school in their clean and neatly pressed school sailor uniforms. The government eventually closed it down and relocated because of the embarrassment of the international attention. I think they built housing on the site once it had been leveled. Health hazard what health hazard.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> When I lived in Iloilo proper (Mandurriao) we had trash pickup. Out here where we live now, about 20 km out of town... not at all. We burn everything.


Tim, 

Did you move back out of town? Haven't seen you at Langfords for some time now. Just wondering.

Fred


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> Anyway, I don't see how mother nature survives here, but then again, Mother Nature ALWAYS Wins, it's the species that goes away.....same as Father Time is Still undefeated.


Our niggles are transient in the bigger scheme of things. All in all, mankind is doing a wonderful job screwing up this beautiful planet. The problem is that we're arrogant enough to think it's OUR planet, what we don't get is that we're only tenants. 

I'm an engineer/scientist and my rosy idealistic unconditional view of the benefits of technology has been tempered over the years - I recall an old teacher's words "everything in life has a price".


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Tim,
> 
> Did you move back out of town? Haven't seen you at Langfords for some time now. Just wondering.
> 
> Fred


Yeah, I am on the other side of Oton. Still technically in Oton, but closer to Tigbuan. About a kilometer hike from the main road. We have to get home before dark, or there are almost no jeepneys ha ha


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As mentioned by Tukaram, here in Mandurriao(Suburb of Iloilo) we have garbage pickup 3 times a week (Mon-Wed-Sat). Each garbage truck has an extra man on the crew who sweeps up and cleans the street if any is spilled or the dogs have got into the garbage. We do have a very progressive Mayor here who takes great pride in Iloilo.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> Then after that I start getting notices from Uncle Sam and the USMC that when I was at Lejeune waaayyy back in early to mid 80's, we were drinking water polluted significantly with benzene and other similar chemicals. Ain't life grand?


You got some kind of notice from USMC? I was stationed there during 1962 and haven't heard anything. Maybe that was too early to be concerned about.

Fred


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure each municipality if differentQUOTE]
> 
> It certainly does make a difference where you choose to live in the Philippines.
> We have garbage collection 7 days a week, including all holidays. I live around 20km south west of Mcalleboy at the foot of Mount Banahaw.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> You got some kind of notice from USMC? I was stationed there during 1962 and haven't heard anything. Maybe that was too early to be concerned about.
> 
> Fred


Yeah, I got official correspondence, etc. I think there was a definite timeline well after 60's, as it related to leaking underground fuel tanks in the maybe late 70's on into 80's that polluted the ground water there and apparently got into actual water lines! I'm not sure if I put in my packout of papers to Okinawa or just tossed it. They want to collect data and see who gets sick, who gets what, etc that might be related. At this point, not sure I care because if I do get one of the nasty cancers associated, well I've got the C-gene anyway, and I've seen how that road goes. I don't plan on living a horrible final year watching chemo kill me anyway should that time ever come. At that point, I'll just prepare my farewells, estate matters and "check out" on a day and time of My choosing, even if means moving to Oregon to painlessly do it.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I was wrong. Apparently not it goes all way back to 1953. Ck the link and use google as well because some serious issues And VA is going to set up treatment coverage?...ha! believe that when I see it. 
"VA has stated it intends to establish presumptive service connection for eight diseases associated with contaminated water at Camp Lejeune between 1953 and 1987, including"


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Nickleback99 said:


> I was wrong. Apparently not it goes all way back to 1953. Ck the link and use google as well because some serious issues And VA is going to set up treatment coverage?...ha! believe that when I see it.
> "VA has stated it intends to establish presumptive service connection for eight diseases associated with contaminated water at Camp Lejeune between 1953 and 1987, including"


Thanks. I will just tuck this in the back of my mind as of now I have no maladies of any sort, but I suppose could change at any time.

Fred


----------

